# hds 5



## walleyekiller (Mar 24, 2011)

Just wondering if any can tell me how the like or dislike the unit. Thinking of getting one this winter and was wondering what people thought about them. Thanks.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I love my HDS-5 now that lowrance made all the necessary bug fixes to the software. Actually, it was the GPS mapping piece that was giving me the most headaches...but that's all fixed now. The detail of high def color sonar is head & shoulders above the rest. I can often distinguish a rock from a bottom hugging saugeye. For my unit I found "shallow water" mode to be the ideal setting for our local lakes.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm just finishing up season 2 with mine and like it. Very user friendly interface, hd screen is sweet and the updates all have been nice and fairly simple to install.


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

I love the HDS unit the ease of use and detail has been great. Have not had any trouble with the unit I have had. I have not had the 5 just the a few 10 Hds 10's and a few "hds 8's . Mike


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

No problems here. Love both my HDS5 and HDS8. The HDS units can't be beat when it comes to detail. easy setup and menu navigation are plusses too.


----------

